# Tivo Series 3 Sale Question



## ChrisMc73 (Dec 27, 2006)

If I have a Series 3 Tivo that I haven't used in 2 years, but didn't have the lifetime subscription, can it be sold? 

Please tell me this box isn't tied to me forever? I'd like to sell it but all I'm seeing is people selling them with the lifetime subscription.

How can I sell this? Can someone else use it if sold?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ChrisMc73 said:


> If I have a Series 3 Tivo that I haven't used in 2 years, but didn't have the lifetime subscription, can it be sold?
> 
> Please tell me this box isn't tied to me forever? I'd like to sell it but all I'm seeing is people selling them with the lifetime subscription.
> 
> How can I sell this? Can someone else use it if sold?


It can be sold, just not for as much as if it had a lifetime sub.

The new owner would contact TiVo and either add it to their existing account if they have one, or set up a new account.

On a new account they'd probably have to pay $12.95 a month and commit to do so for 12 months (if the machine dies, or doesn't, after the 30 day change your mind period, you still owe them for 11 more months. Yeah, it seems stupid to me too), after which you can keep paying each month but you can quit when you like.

You might even sell it to someone who already owns the same model with lifetime to keep around as a spare parts source.

There are 3 different Series 3 models, the original TCD648xxx, the HD (the 652xxx), and the HD XL (the 658xxx).

Which one do you have, what do you want for it, and what part of the country are you in?


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have the original TCD648xxx model. I also have the TiVo AG0100 Wireless G USB Network Adapter as well.
One of the push buttons for the cable cards is not working properly, its stuck in the out position, and won't push the card out, but you can still put a card in and pull it out, thats the only issue I've ever had with it. The remote has some wear on it from our use for a few years, other than that its in great shape. I treat my electronics with very good care.

I don't really know what they are going for without the subscription, what is a fair market offer for those two? If you're interested, just let me know, if not tell me what I should/could list it for on eBay and I'll go that route. Not trying to make any kind of money, just trying to get what its worth at this point in time; its been sitting in storage tub for the last few years and needs a good home.

I live in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ChrisMc73 said:


> I have the original TCD648xxx model. I also have the TiVo AG0100 Wireless G USB Network Adapter as well.
> One of the push buttons for the cable cards is not working properly, its stuck in the out position, and won't push the card out, but you can still put a card in and pull it out, thats the only issue I've ever had with it. The remote has some wear on it from our use for a few years, other than that its in great shape. I treat my electronics with very good care.
> 
> I don't really know what they are going for without the subscription, what is a fair market offer for those two? If you're interested, just let me know, if not tell me what I should/could list it for on eBay and I'll go that route. Not trying to make any kind of money, just trying to get what its worth at this point in time; its been sitting in storage tub for the last few years and needs a good home.
> ...


At this time I'm not really interested in any non-lifetimed TiVos except maybe a TCD240xxx for free (which is still $20+ to get it mailed to me) from which I could cannibalize the power supply.

I regularly use Google to search TiVo listings across the country

(use search string

*site:craigslist.org tivo*

and then use search tools on left to choose time period and search by date. Note that this will also get some listings for rental properties whose amenities include a TiVo.),

and I've seen the AG0100 offered by itself for from between $15 to about $40-$50, usually around $25-$30.

I've seen very few 648 model S3s on there, maybe 3 or 4 in the past six months, one of which was a guy somewhere around Oregon wanting to sell one that wouldn't boot for I think he started at $75 and was down to $40 a week or 2 ago.

I've seen several S3 HDs (TCD652xxx) for around $50, and at least as many more for more in the neighborhood of $100.

You could look on eBay and see how much the actual closing price is on recently concluded auctions to see what people have actually been willing to pay. I don't mess with eBay anymore, so I can't tell you anything about what prices are running there.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

and it best to look at a 'completed listings' that has more bids than less. If one Tivo sold with a 'buy it now' price that doesn't indicate the value of the item in most cases. Craigslist is a terrible gauge of the value of most items. I would say that there are a couple of Tivos listed and relisted on Denver craigslist for tivos most everyday for ridiculous prices. But also is listed many film cameras and all kinds of other items on craigslist for ridiculous prices. 
As far as a Series 3 without lifetime, I would say drop it off at the nearest thrift store as the value of it is usually not worth putting on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, so basically you're saying its worthless now?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

But from the standpoint of your time I would say that it is not worth your while to try and sell it. But if you have lots of time and very little money that you could always put it on ebay or craiglist. The wireless converter is probably more desirable than the Tivo itself. If you lived near by me I would buy both for $30 as that is what the wireless converter and Tivo box for parts is worth to me. But if I was a woman I wouldn't figure it was worth my safety to bother meeting someone to sell it for that low price. 

And on that point, I am surprised of women that I have bought things on craigslist from that have had me into their home. They of course were in no danger from me, but they didn't know that and they were alone and just seems crazy to me to have a stranger into your home that isn't a uniformed requested rep of the phone, electric, cable or other company. Even as a male I usually sell items out of my garage or even better yet in front of my garage so they are not actually in my house. And of course many people meet in a parking lot somewhere. I feel safer in front of my house with all of my wonderful noisy neighbors watching.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I'll take a look around eBay and see what I can do. I have a lot of other semi older electronics (3-4 years old), that I'm wanting to sell. I've used Gazelle to sell some of it, but they don't take what I have left to sell. Would love someone to just give me a couple hundred bucks for what I have. The Tivo, a JVC 7 disc DVD player, a Sony Jukebox DVD player and one of those cool Sony remotes with the touch pad. 

Think I could list it all as a lump sum sale? Or is it usually better to piece part it all out? Especially on stuff that isn't considered new?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

The fact that so few 648s show up on Craigslist compared to 652s tells me that 

1. Fewer were sold new in the first place. The 648 was considerably more expensive than the 652 and 658.

2. Quite possibly 648 owners are still happy with them and not interested in selling.

So I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to sell it too cheaply.

Of course theoretically it gets lower in value every day, but still...


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Dec 27, 2006)

unitron said:


> The fact that so few 648s show up on Craigslist compared to 652s tells me that
> 
> 1. Fewer were sold new in the first place. The 648 was considerably more expensive than the 652 and 658.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was thinking, but still its a crapshoot to find a buyer. I think eBay and Craigslist are my best options at this point. So I'll work on some photos and creating some listing when I can, to get it up there. It really was an awesome DVR, my wife love it, she kept saying "Tivo gets me"...lol...

There are 3 exact listings for used ones on eBay that I can find, without the "lifetime" subscription, and they are going from about $50 for two of them, and another is $220. Only one of the $50 ones has actual bids on it though.

The completed solds have a couple for $115 - $119, and another for $99. So maybe I could get around there, that would be nice.

I haven't updated the software in a few years, so I will have to note that, but I guess does the latest software now stream Netflix, Blockbuster, YouTube etc... to the Tivos?
Someone who sold one on eBay had that listed in their description, so I'm curious if I should add that?


----------

